# Anyone have problems with this ass on motorcycle



## Slowuphill (Mar 24, 2006)

Hi,
This is second time I encountered this guy and wanted to see if anyone else has seen him.
Last week while riding up Pierce road heading towards Hwy 9 a nut on a red motorcycle wearing red motorcycle outfit comes very close to me then flips me off. I don't know what his problem is as I was riding towards right side of road away from traffic. I then head up 9 and turn back at redwood gulch while heading back he is on opposite side of road again flipping me off. Today I'm heading up Hwy 9 and the same red bike comes very close to me and he starts flipping me off then takes off. Looks like this dude has a problem with cyclist and I hope does not do something stupid to harm one of us. Both times I mi ssed getting license number so I don't think notifying CHP will help. 
Has any else experienced him?


----------



## ericm979 (Jun 26, 2005)

Faded red textile riding suit?


----------



## Slowuphill (Mar 24, 2006)

yes and it looks like he has a beard!
know him?


----------



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 2001)

If you're brave, you can post here:

http://www.bayarearidersforum.com/forums/forumdisplay.php?forumid=20

Most of the bay area motorcyclists hang out there and I'm sure they know this guy.

francois


----------



## ericm979 (Jun 26, 2005)

Slowuphill said:


> yes and it looks like he has a beard!
> know him?


No but I've had him buzz me before. I've been a motorcyclist for 30 years, I can tell the difference between getting buzzed on purpose and mere incompetent riding. This guy's not incompetent, he just hates cyclists and enjoys endangering them. 

Eventually someone will get his plate #.


----------



## singlespeed.org (Feb 14, 2006)

Next time, do report him even if you don't get the plate number. You sound like you have a good enough description to start something going.


----------

